# SCIM input method



## dennylin93 (May 30, 2009)

I installed zh-scim-chewing, zh-scim-tables, zh-scim-pinyin, zh-libchewing from ports because I have to type Chinese. I can't get them working though.

There are a few input methods enabled in the config, but when I click on the button, nothing shows up.

Does anyone have a configuration file that works?


----------



## meitolake (May 30, 2009)

Have you set these environment variables:

XMODIFIERS
LC_CTYPE


----------



## dennylin93 (May 30, 2009)

This is what I ran:

```
# setenv XMODIFIERS @im=SCIM
# setenv GTK_IM_MODULE scim
# setenv QT_IM_MODULE scim
# scim&
```

My .cshrc file:

```
setenv  LANG en_US.UTF-8
setenv  LC_CTYPE en_US.UTF-8
setenv  LC_COLLATE en_US.UTF-8
setenv  LC_TIME en_US.UTF-8
setenv  LC_NUMERIC en_US.UTF-8
setenv  LC_MONETARY en_US.UTF-8
setenv  LC_MESSAGES en_US.UTF-8
setenv  LC_ALL en_US.UTF-8
```


----------



## meitolake (May 31, 2009)

Set LC_CTYPE to one of the following values:

Traditional Chinese:
zh_TW.UTF-8
zh_HK.UTF-8

Simplicfied Chinese:
zh_CN.UTF-8


----------



## dennylin93 (May 31, 2009)

I tried it, but it still doesn't work. I selected Chinese (Traditional) when I logged in with GNOME and SCIM worked. Trying to figure out how to use SCIM with an English desktop.

The button appears on the panel, but when I left click on it, nothing appears.


----------



## meitolake (May 31, 2009)

How do you start scim? I put the command scim -d in ~/.xsession.
You could try to set LC_CTYPE and XMODIFIERS in ~/.xsession.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 5, 2009)

My ~/.xsession:

```
#!/bin/tcsh

setenv LC_CTYPE zh_TW.UTF-8
setenv XMODIFIERS @im=SCIM
setenv GTK_IM_MODULE scim
setenv QT_IM_MODULE scim
scim -d
```

There seems to be a problem reading it though. The permissions are set to 755, and I logged out and logged back in (didn't reboot though). When I tried echo $LC_CTYPE and echo $XMODIFIERS, the system said that they were undefined. Nor did scim start.


----------



## meitolake (Jun 6, 2009)

How do you start X? The Display Manager or the command startx?


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 6, 2009)

Using gdm in rc.conf (gdm_enable="YES").


----------



## meitolake (Jun 7, 2009)

This attachment contains a file named .xprofile, put this file in your home directory, then login again.


----------

